#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  DPGITM Gurgaon 2012 Admissions, Branches , Fee, Placements Discussion

## richa_tiwari

*About* : At DPGITM Institute, it is strongly believed that every student who maintains a proper focus and motivation is sure to succeed. The thrust is in building personalities and careers, and a realistic road map is suggested to every student at DPGITM Institute for a successful professional career comprising Bachelor.

The Institute gives top priority to interactive dialogue with students on a one-to-one basis. The on-going online interaction between students and teachers as well as the confidential feedback from the students on each course in every semester is the hallmark of DPGITM Institute education system. This helps the faculty to introduce innovations and continuously improve and refine the methodology of delivery to meet the ever-changing requirements of the students. The institute follows innovative approach in delivery of education towards achieving excellence by giving practical exposure. The synergy between education and practical training.

*Branches* 

*DEPARTMENT*
*No. of Seats*

Civil Engineering
60

Computer Science Engineering
60

Electrical Engineering
60

Electronics & Communication Engg.
60

Mechanical Engineering
60



*Fee Structure* 

*Fee Structure*
*Fee*

Tution fee
48000

Development Fee
12000

Caution Money(One Time)
2000

Student fund
1500

*Total*
*63500*



Book Bank Rs. 6000 (Candidate's Choice) 									

Campus Facilities

*LIBRARY & IT FACILITIES*

A well stocked library has been established in the heart of college campus having splendid collection of books (Above 19,000) to help the students & lecturers to gain easy access to the latest information in the field of technology. The primary aim is to provide material to carry out a balance between studies & technology best suited to present conditions and enable the students to compete in the international arena. A book bank scheme is implemented to help students to obtain the latest books free of cost by depositing a nominal security refundable on completion of their studies. A number of popular journals & periodicals both Indian & foreign have been subscribed for the benefit of all types of readers.

Computer labs with high speed internet connectivity & 24x7 Wi-Fi Connectivity Campus.

*COMPUTER LAB*

The Institute has two fully air-conditioned Computer Labs for students. The lab has 60 Desk tops. Each desk top is served by an independent U.P.S. Students use the lab to do project work or research, generate print output, and to practice using software applications commonly used in this field. An Internet connection is also available in Computer Lab. A trained teacher is available to assist students with computer related issues. All machines are interconnected though local area net working for better accessibility.

Computers are not something alien any more; rather they are a way of life. No successful manager or entrepreneur can survive without fully utilizing the potential and speed gained by computerization. Therefore DPGITM has created the most optimum and advanced computer center. The hardware configuration of the computer center is Pentium IV processors with Duo T2 technology and is equipped with latest version of legal software. Round the clock internet connectivity is provided to students on totally cost free basis. Each student s provided with an independent machine for personalized learning.

*HOSTEL*
Hostels life a student cultivate self-dependence, independent thinking, cooperative spirit and managerial capabilities. DPGITM has there for provided residential accommodation on campus for both boys and girls. The hostels are spacious and fully furnished with beds, study tables, chairs cupboards. The Hostel Mess provides nutritious and hygienically prepared meal and clean drinking water through RO System. Recreation rooms with T.V. news papers, magazines and indoor games/sports are an integral part of the DPGITM residential.

Queries are Welcome !!!





  Similar Threads: MJCET 2012 Admissions, CutOff, branches, placements -  Discussion DTU 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Branches Discussion VIT Pune 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Placements, Fee, Branches - Discussion GITM, Gurgaon 2012  Admissions, Cutoff , Branches, Fee Structure Discussion YCC Nagpur 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Branches, Placements, Fee -  Discussion

----------

